# JUST HAD BFN - support to next steps



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Ladies

Test day today and BFN.  I may not have navigated correctly but cannot find a support thread for those who have just finished 2ww and got BFN.  At a time when support is possibly needed most for some people....    

If anyone would care to join in or direct me to an appropriate thread, that would be great ie to talk about plans going forward.  I notice some people go back to the original thread but would prefer to chat with people in the same boat kind of thing.

My cycle was a frozen ET and felt like it had worked for around a week and then all of a sudden all my symptoms more or less disappeared.  I did a medicated cycle but hoping to possibly go for a natural cycle next period.  Does anyone have any experience with a natural cycle (ie non medicated)?

Thanks xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Found this to answer my own question but looking for facts and figures really

http://theduff.co.uk/fresh-embryo-transfer-vs-frozen-ivf-uk/


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi Luck,

As I’ve said on the 2ww thread I had a non medicated cycle. It was much easier on my body but had no scans or bloods which made me nervous! I know a lot of clinics do scans with a non medicated cycle. I literally called them when I got a positive on a Clearblue ovulation kit and had the transfer 6 days later! I really thought this would be our cycle and was confident it had worked until I tested at 8dp5dt and got a bfn. I knew then it was unlikely to change. Will probably look into further testing before launching into another fresh cycle. How many transfers have you had? xx


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi Luck2018,

It was a bit of shock for me to get bfn especially as I got lucky with my first fresh cycle. My frozen blasts were top quality and my lining was really good at 14.6mm. The transfer was over within 2 minutes and I had two put back in. I can't believe it didn't happened. The only thing that really concerned me if that the blasts were not fully re expanded at time of transfer which reduces the chance of pregnancy. Anyway I'm just waiting for my period to arrive. Been very teary last two days. 

There is no stats for a natural cycle and since I only have one embryo left I feel very nervous about it all. Have you contacted your clinic about a natural cycle?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Molly and Gummybear

Thanks for your responses, means a lot. I really hope we are all successful next time around. 

Molly, I have had 3 transfers. I'm one of the lucky ones though for which I will always be grateful; my second transfer resulted in pregnancy and I have a wonderful daughter who is 3.5.    How many transfers have u? You mention further investigations. I remember I read a book by dr Alan beer on failed cycles after my first IVF. It's worth a look if u wanted to look into it. I remember contacting Warwick university hospital re NK cells and I was going to go if 2nd IVF didn't work but luckily I didn't need to. Hope Ur ok or as ok as can be given rubbish bfn. 

Gummybear are u considering natural cycle this next time? Are u going to wait or go as soon as u can? Is Ur otd 28th? The clinic made me test on OTD even tho AF had come.  Have u stopped meds? clinic said to wait until after this AF and ring on next one.
Nurse said when I ring day 1 to mention the natural cycle.

Really need to find out more about natural cycles as there seems to b a lot of people got bfn from them. I did read 1 person got bfp on one thread. If I find anything out will let u know.  Know what u mean about shock of bfn, I couldn't believe it much either. 

Had defo worked for about a week and then all symptoms stopped. Didnt think embryo would stop developing after such a short time. For me that's easier to handle than a miscarriage later down the line as that was probably worst time of my life. 

Ladies I hope I haven't got anything mixed up, I know us 3 were all so close together with our fet and test dates.  Am on my phone that doesn't let me look back at posts whilst typing. 

Hugs xxx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Gummybear, u mention concern re blasts not fully expanded. Is this something Ur aware can happen? Should that not be part of what the embryologist checks? 

They rang me 9.30am and they didn't put mine in me until 3pm. He told me just b4 they put it in it had developed more cells. I opted 2nd IVF for 3day embryo transfer as first was 5 and failed so was just another option after discussion and with theory that may develop naturally inside me than through their methods. 

Hope that didn't happen then. And next time defo not testing early, she says! Xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Well I mean 1st resulted in mm


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

It is very common for blasts not to fully re expand at time of transfer. If  100 percent fully re expanded there is a much better chance of pregnancy, that's all. Day 3 embryos are still individual cells and don't need to re expand. The fact that yours divided into more cells is really good. They survived very well.  

I'm gonna speak to clinic first about natural cycle. I might look into natural cycle with progesterone support.

Leading up to my first IVF, I looked after myself really well- multivitamins, eating healthy, acupuncture, no caffeine etc. This time round I reduced caffeine but didn't stop it completely, got really unfit, just not on top form..I may wait a couple of months to get back in shape before trying again. Not sure at all what to do.



Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Molly87, have you thought about what you want to do next? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Gummybear

Been on few sites and looked at journal articles, doesn't appear to be difference in success rate with medicated and natural. 

I asked nurse that rang me yesterday for test result and she just said it's personal choice. 

Will also b using the progesterone as used that with my successful pregnancy. I also found out the spotting I had around ovulation was likely caused by raised estrogen but supposed to not b a problem either.

Same here 100 per cent by the book last time but this time pretty good but probably IV been a little more relaxed about it such as no acupuncture. I had on my to do list to find one as my original lady retired.

Hope Ur able to reach a decision once UV had time to think xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Did either of you ever try aspirin? Took it during my successful pregnancy but didn't this 2ww. Am going to next time x


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Did the doctor recommend to take aspirin? No I didn't have any for my fresh cycle. I will look into it though


Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Gummybear

I don't think it was the clinic that recommend it. It was my mum's Dr as I went with mum to c her Dr as I had a miscarriage and wanted to make sure there was no genetic issue as my mum had 3. She said there wasn't but she recommended aspirin.  I'm going to mention it to my clinic Wen o ring next day 1. 

X


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Follow up on 12th sept so will see next steps then and whether we need further tests. Still not had AF after failed cycle which is strange considering I had no meds whatsoever! Am currently 9 days late and even though I know I’m not pregnant can’t quite shake the what if! Need it to come to get closure on it! xx


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi Molly87 and Luck2018

Molly87, I hope your period starts soon. I know what you mean about closure. I was dreaming that even though I just had my period I had a scan which showed a sac and I was 10 weeks gone...stupid dream! 

Luck2018 are you trying again with next period? I am now seriously considering a natural cycle with progesterone support. I am going to start again with acupunture etc now in preparation. My clinic's advice is to wait for 2 periods before doing anything. 
I will definitely look into aspirin.

Yesterday was first time I went back to work after having negative test...I got really upset and returned home early. I thought I had dealt with the results being negative even before the official test date. It actually  just sink in yesterday so I took today off as well.  

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Gummy bear I actually find about a week after the worst time. I plough on as though nothing has happened then it hits me really hard. I’ve had my first week back this week - it’s been tough. Look after yourself and take the time you need. xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

Molly - hope it goes well on 12th and that you have started your period by then.  Possibly the stress of it why you havent?  

Sorry to hear you have both been feeling rubbish after the BFN.  Not good is it!  Hope when you move forward on this journey that you feel better and it helps by focusing on the future.

Gummybear, you have just inspired me to contact an accupuncturist in my area.  I've found one that seems really good though the price has cetainly gone up from last time but that doesnt matter if it works.  The things I did different from my successful pregnancy this time certainly were no accupuncture and also no aspirin.

Am all focussed on the next FET.  I was told to have period inbetween FETs but could start on the one after that.  Feeling pretty normal now, I think so hoping it will work.  Gummybear defo thinking natural like you, as I also thought back that i have PCOS (luckily not the symptoms but apparently I will always have PCOS) so I do ovulate I believe but I'm sure people with it have too much estrogen anyway unless thats just those who have symptoms - it gets so complex but really dont have time on my side to see a consultant again which is usually a 12 month wait!


Molly which ovulation test did you buy when you did a natural cycle?

Let  me know how you are both getting on and wishing you all the best next time round.

Hugs xx


----------

